# Anyone Willing To Run Kingmaker? (Full)



## Kaodi (Jun 12, 2012)

UPDATE: As it has now been just under a month since mazzoli, our original DM, has been seen, our party was hoping that there might be someone else ready to step up to the challenge of running this Kingmaker campaign. We already have an IC thread (http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/326415-pathfinder-mazzolis-kingmaker-ic.html) and an RG (http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/325805-pathfinder-mazzolis-kingmaker-rg.html), so other than the fact the the character who was the lynchpin of our party backstory bailed and needs to be either replaced, NPCed, or modified (we can run him if we have to), we are literally ready to go at Oleg's Trading Post. The remaining players, other than myself, are HolyMan, Deuce Traveler, Disposable Hero, and Shayuri.

I was wondering if there might be anyone willing to run a Kingmaker game on this board. Were it not that I have been figuratively dying to play in this campaign for ages, I would think better of inquiring this way, as I did just drop a bunch of games a few weeks ago. But even if I never sign up for any other PbP campaign (which I probably _should_ avoid), this is the one game I would always jump at the chance to get in on (even moreso than 5e, in its current early incarnation). 

I have a number of character ideas, though I with the exception of the divine healer niche, I am willing to play whatever the party needs:

The Man From Galt - A lawful neutral wizard who, as a young boy, fled with his parents from anarchy and terror that engulfed Galt. They travelled up the Sellen River, eventually making their way to Brevoy. Raised in a rural community with a strong tradition of venerating Erastil, he hopes to return to Galt someday to restore order to that country. 

The Dragon's Bastard - A bastard son of House Rogarvia who hopes to overcome the circumstances of his birth and claim his father's name. A paladin of Erastil, he soon discovers the blood of the red dragons lurking in his veins, which leads him to question the purity of his soul. 

The (Un)Happy Bandit - After several years living on the run, he wonders if he can do better than just scraping by thieving and mugging. Good natured and boistful, he fighters with quarterstaff and bow. Something of a darker take on Little John. 

The Mute Monk - I am actually quite familiar with the first adventure in the Kingmaker campaign (somewhat familiar with the second, and have never laid eyes on the third to sixth). One way to rectify this (other than good roleplaying), would be to play a monk who has taken a vow of silence. A zen archer who follows Erastil might be quite appropriate, given the setting.

In any case, I know the chances of someone having the time to run another game might be slim, but I felt compelled to ask. Hopefully enough people would be interested in playing in such a game as well to make it worthwhile.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Ilooked into that AP once and don't think it's the kind of game I would run.

But playing - that would be an altogether different matter.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 13, 2012)

I would 110% be willing to play...


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

I've read Kingmaker and actually, it seems like it would be _better_ for a PBP than a face-to-face game (at least, with the resource management aspects).  I do not have time to run it, unfortunately.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 13, 2012)

Aw, come on Insight...we'll name a province after you .


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha I just started 2 new games.  I'm doing my part!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea the Witch King one caught my eye but I've only played SW once and can't say I like it enough to justify buying the books.


----------



## Insight (Jun 13, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Yea the Witch King one caught my eye but I've only played SW once and can't say I like it enough to justify buying the books.




Fair enough.  Although I should mention that we have a few players who are using the free "Test Drive" rules and do not own any books.

/threadhijack


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2012)

I've always wanted to play Kingmaker. Sadly, I've yet to see a PBP of it last for long.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2012)

The problem I see with it in PbP is that decision making takes a long, long, long time to happen in this format. For an overly open setting/sandbox like kingmaker, it could take a week to decide which hex to explore. Then after a few months of that, people have already forgotten what happened in the first few ones, or what they were looking for. I've found in PbP, that there needs to be a bit of a railroad, too much sandboxiness can lead to paralysis. Too much railroad is no fun either, but although this is one of the coolest adventures I've seen, having like 26 or so hexes to get through plus all the bases/dungeons, or whatever you want to call them to explore it just may be too difficult to run.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 13, 2012)

Good point. A streamlined system for exploration determination would be wise.

Maybe a PC or NPC leader who could take counsel, but ultimately made the decision. Then everyone could weigh in with a single post, but the decision of the leader would stand.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Insight said:


> I've read Kingmaker and actually, it seems like it would be _better_ for a PBP than a face-to-face game (at least, with the resource management aspects).  I do not have time to run it, unfortunately.




Maybe better from the players end. But not so sure about the GMs. The game is really opened-ended and when you give players decisions they tend to veer of course a lot. 

Keeping track of your hold/castle and all seems easier on pbp as you can make a post tracker. But since combats could take weeks if not a month and people play more than one game at a time, losing track of what's going on seems inevitable.



renau1g said:


> The problem I see with it in PbP is that decision making takes a long, long, long time to happen in this format. For an overly open setting/sandbox like kingmaker, it could take a week to decide which hex to explore. Then after a few months of that, people have already forgotten what happened in the first few ones, or what they were looking for. I've found in PbP, that there needs to be a bit of a railroad, too much sandboxiness can lead to paralysis. Too much railroad is no fun either, but although this is one of the coolest adventures I've seen, having like 26 or so hexes to get through plus all the bases/dungeons, or whatever you want to call them to explore it just may be too difficult to run.




Maybe a smaller map and just those needed encounters. I don't use the XP system when running an AP as it really slows things down. Instead I figure out  (and usually the module does this for me) when a player should be what level during the game and set a goal for them to reach it. 

The adventures are always full of fluff encounters that (while usually awesome) don't progress the story. Taking those out I believe helps to fit modules into the pbp format.



Shayuri said:


> Good point. A streamlined system for exploration determination would be wise.
> 
> Maybe a PC or NPC leader who could take counsel, but ultimately made the decision. Then everyone could weigh in with a single post, but the decision of the leader would stand.




Great idea. Just no more or I may find myself looking to run a game.

HM


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 13, 2012)

The campaign is called " Kingmaker " . It would not be entirely unsuitable to designate an empowered leader to make executive decisions, such as where to explore, and when the time comes, how to develop the nation (not necessarily the same person for all types of decisions).

The group as a whole perhaps decides a strategy for exploration upfront, and the leader is responsible for implementing it. For instance, " Let's explore the Northern plains first, " or, " Let's explore everything North of the river first. "


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 14, 2012)

The simplest guideline for exploration is probably just whatever is closest to base camp (the trading post), plus whatever lands travelled through when not in a hurry.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2012)

What would happen if each character went exploring alone? 

Well not totally alone maybe a few hirelings along (wearing red tunics). 

Then they each come back to base to fill in the parts of the map they explored. Then when they find an "Event Site" they search that as a group.

6 characters exploring 4 hexes each before returning could be 24 hexes done in two - three months.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2012)

Thats actually a pretty good idea!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 15, 2012)

That is, except the DM will have 5-6 times the work updating each PC for their actions. I find it challenging updating a game post when the group splits into 2 or 3 separate groups. Just a note of caution to a DM. It would be fun though as the unprepared lonely PC could stumble on something too strong for them and actually be forced to retreat....and you could have men-at-arms..... ahhh nostalgia


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 15, 2012)

Two things: Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground | Weather Underground is an amazing website if you want realistic and variable weather. Just pick a city that conforms to the climate of the area in the game, a year, and voila! Because a Golarion year is the same as an Earth year, it is literally _perfect_. 

The other is that I think that the fluff of the campaign favours sticking together: after all, where is the comraderie that leads to a stable governing council going to come from if not tramping through the wilderness fighting monsters together for months on end?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

Hence what I said about it being not so good a game for the GM of a pbp. Lot to keep track of for sure and getting your point across sometimes is hard in this medium.

And Kaodi I did say that teh group should team up for the more important areas. Plenty of time to save someone or have banty RP during those times. Just not needed for the other mundane hexes.

HM


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 28, 2012)

Thought that I could perhaps bump this once before it fades away. 

I had one other idea for a character in the interim, though it is kind of odd: a sort of manic female human ranger who is a bandit herself, spared execution because she promised to help hunt down her ex-comrades. She knows who all of the named bandits are, and thinks of many of them as a fan thinks of a celebrity: she gets star struck, so to speak. Her idol is Kressle, whose fighting style and specialty she emulates. I have never played a female character on these boards that I can recall, but I kind of liked the concept so I thought I could at least throw it out there.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

If I wasn't getting ready to run Rise of the Runelords I would probably look into this. 

Best bet is to wait and see after the summer. Who knows who will want to play what.

Keep the character concept she sounds like she has a lot of RP potential.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 28, 2012)

You about to open up that recruitment thread then, HM? RotRL...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 28, 2012)

I do like the idea of one player being leader to make decisions and be the expectant 'king'.  Maybe he comes from a royal bloodline with the other characters sworn to his service.  Maybe they all come from the same bloodline, so that if the leader falls, he can be replaced by another.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 29, 2012)

I think I'd like running this, but I've got a lot on my plate right now. You'll have to convince me.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 30, 2012)

...Okay. I can work with that. (And I hope the rest of you feel free to jump in for some aid another action.)

Besides the fact that Kingmaker is made of awesome, I believe there are a number of things that should make it relatively easy to prepare and run. The first is that the encounter zones are fairly simple, discrete affairs, which for the most part can be run in the theatre of the mind just fine. Set piece encounters all have maps. So there is not a whole lot of, "And which room is Ted going into? What exactly is he doing?" Everybody is basically in sight of the other party members at all times.

Second, it is not like the adventures, at least the first two, are really dialogue heavy. Most of the conversations are going to be intra-party, and will not require intervention from you. So there is not really a lot of intracacy that you need to keep track of.

Really, a lot of the grunt work can be handled by either the party leader or the "party clerk" just fine: keeping the map updated, the list of loot in good order, and that sort of thing. In fact, I could even suggest that one or several of us players handle recruitment and putting the party together, assuming we have not already had enough people show interest already. So basically everything would be ready to go for you to just jump in at the beginning. The only thing you would need to decide is how many players you want in the game, and the rest we could come up with a fair way to take care of ourselves.

I hope those are the sort of reasons you were looking for. You said that you had a lot on your plate, so it seems to me that keeping your side of things as light and easy as possible are going to be the relevant ones. In any case, I appreciate the opportunity to convince you.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

Kaodi has it outlined pretty well and is right about the receruitment. If I'm not mistaken there is 4-5 players interested in playing including Kaodi himself.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you've managed to drag me on board, not that it was a tough battle. I was leaning toward running it anyway, and it's hard to turn down some gaming. Also, looking at what I've got going on, I'm not in as many games as it seemed like I was.

I've got PDFs of the modules, so I can slice those up as needed for what we need. I've briefly looked over them before but I skipped all of the kingdom building stuff for reasons unknown considering that was the reason I was looking through them in the first place.

Is there a commonly accepted good number of players for this adventure path? I'm probably good up to about 8 but I know some people like smaller parties and it's probably designed for more like 4-6 people.

Also, how would we want to work the rules for character creation? Rolling? Point buy? If point buy, how many points? Any house rules that people really like? What books are allowed? Personally, I prefer sticking to mostly core stuff, though I like the Advanced Player's Guide, but I'm good for any sort of rules stuff.

I'll cut you guys a deal. If you guys can recruit (which seems to be nearly done already) and decide which rules and modifications and material to use, I'll start familiarizing myself with the module and handle the rest of the stuff that needs done.

Rereading that, it sounds kind of like I don't want to do it. Let me assure you that that's not the case at all.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

Right now it looks like myself, HM, Kaodi (obviously), Insight?, Shayuri?, and Rena1ug? Which would make six if the last three signed up.


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 30, 2012)

That sounds like a party to me, or at least the framework of one. I'd better get started reading through the first module in the set.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION], [MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION], [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], [MENTION=34958]Deuce Traveler[/MENTION], [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]. Just wanted to let everyone know there is an interested DM and seeing if you guys are still interested, if you ever were, in playing and Kaodi was just a formal nudge. 

As for the allowed rules I would say 25 PB, we're trying to build a kingdom and if that dosen't scream Epic...nothing does, books allowed should be something similar to the books and rules in the LPF on this site.

Now the character I would like to play...I think a dwarven berserker i.e. a dwarven barbarian, but not in the tradtional since of the class. He would be  faced 90% of the time and would be a cheerful little guy til you pissed him off.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 30, 2012)

In my opinion 20 pts, the Pathfinder Society standard, would be more than adequate. Personally, I would be fine with 15 pts, but I think that it is probably a minority of PbP games that keep it at that original baseline.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in and would add to the mix just allowing the CORE and APG for sources.

This AP came out before the APG and there is really no since adding all the other books for one or two feats or spells. 

I also like DT's idea lets see about having one PC having a noble bloodline and everyone else either being childhood friends, retainers, or some such.

This way we can have all the decision made without a lot of voting/time wasting. And we have someone to blame.

So for Character gene I'll copy/paste something old of mine...

*Character Gene:*
*Sources: *CORE and APG only
*Ability Scores:* 25 pt buy 
*Race:* Any in allowed sources + assamir and tiefling
*Class:* Any in allowed sources
*Skills and Feats:* Normal rules (maybe add an extra feat I always like giving each player a free +2/+2 skill feat to help describe his characters skill strengths)
*HP:* Max at first level. Max -2 every lvl after first.
*Traits:* Two traits one of which must be from the Player's Guide.
*Buy Equipment: *150gp to buy equipment
*Details: *Normal

Anything else?

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm fine with everything that HM just mentioned and I'll map out my character in the morning. He could use a good friend in the group. Why else would you bring along a bloodthirsty drunken dwarf to build a kingdom?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in.

Originally I planned to pitch a sorceress...but I have something similar in another game, so perhaps I'll back off from that.

I'm willing to play the leader, but I was thinking it might be fun to try a sneakier concept and perhaps graduate into spymaster.


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll give it a shot.

I've read the first adventure enough to know the premise of the game.  We'll have to see how things shape up.

I think a Cavalier might be fun.  I'll have to see if they are legal (I use the PFSRD for my source material, so I'm not 100% on which classes and feats and such are in what books).  If not, a Paladin.  I might grab the "noble" bloodline role if no one else wants it.

EDIT: Looks like Cavalier is legal for this game.  I'll check between that and Paladin to see which one I like better for my idea.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 30, 2012)

With the exception of the background I have a version of the character ready to go, at the 25 pt level (easily changed), since there are now two voices to my one on that. Just went with standard gold and feats so far. In any case, she would probably end up as either the marshall or the royal assassin:

[sblock= Vesna "Pixie" Sirota]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Skirmisher Ranger 1
Level: 1
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity: Calistria[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 15
DEX: 18
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 08
CHA: 14[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [1d10=10] + 2 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 1 (favored class)
AC: 17 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Ranger)
CMB: +3 = +2 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (DEX)
Will: -1 = +0 (base) - 1 (WILL)
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Handaxe (melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d6+2(S), CRIT x3
Dagger (melee): +3 = +1 (BAB) + 2 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20/x2
Dagger (ranged): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+2(P or S), CRIT 19-20/x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 DEX, Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill Point/Level[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Favoured Enemy (Human +2), Track, Wild Empathy +2[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human Bonus- Weapon Focus (Handaxe)
1st lvl- Two Weapon Fighting


Traits:
a) Brigand
b) Fast-Talker[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 07 = [6 (class) + 00 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -1

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+03 =  Acrobatics          +04    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Bluff               +02    +01   +3  +01        CHA
+05 =  Climb               +02    +01   +3  +00   -1   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Diplomacy           +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +04    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+02 =  Disguise            +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+03 =  Escape Artist       +04    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+03 =  Fly                 +04    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+na =  Handle Animal^      +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-01 =  Heal                -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+02 =  Intimidate          +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Geography^     +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+04 =  Know:Nature^        +00    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nobility^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Religion^      +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+03 =  Perception          -01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+02 =  Perform:_____       +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Profession^:_____   -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+03 =  Ride                +04    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
-01 =  Sense Motive        -01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +04    +00   +0  +00   -1   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+07 =  Stealth             +04    +01   +3  +00   -1   DEX
+03 =  Survival            -01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Swim                +02    +00   +0  +00   -1   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Folded Fairy Wings Tattoo   20 gp   -
Explorer's Outfit	     -      - 	
Studded Leather		    25 gp  20 lbs.
2 Handaxes		    12 gp   6 lbs.
4 Daggers		     4 gp   4 lbs.
Silver Fairy Amulet	    20 gp   -
Masterwork Backpack	    50 gp   4 lbs.
- Bedroll		     1 sp   5 lbs.
- Winter Blanket	     5 sp   3 lbs.
- Sack			     1 sp  .5 lbs.
- Whetstone		     2 cp   1 lb.
- 7 Days Rations	    35 sp 3.5 lbs.
- Clay Mug		     2 cp   1 lb.
- 3 Torches 	             3 cp   3 lbs.
- Sewing Needle		     5 sp   -
- 2 Pints of Oil	     2 sp   2 lbs.
- Traveller's Outfit         1 gp   5 lbs.
Belt Pouch		     1 gp  .5 lbs.
- Pot of Cure Light Wounds  50 gp   -
- Flint & Steel		     1 gp   -
- 3 Pieces of Chalk	     3 cp   -
Waterskin		     1 gp   4 lbs.

Total weight carried: 62.5 lbs.
```
Treasure: 85 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 76
medium- 153
heavy- 230[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 19
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 130 lbs.
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Lightly Tanned
Appearance: Unkept
Demeanor: Unhinged[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## mazzoli (Jun 30, 2012)

Regarding the 25 point buy, as long as nobody's looking for balance I have no problems running this as a real high-powered, Monty Haul game. I don't need to be vindictive. I'll be breaking enough of HM's characters like waves upon the rocks while running the Temple of Elemental Evil, so it'll all be out of my system


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

So after looking through the Player's Guide I think I will go with a half-orc, who looks entirely human, barbarian instead of dwarf. I'm thinking of boosting his Intimidate skill and making him an enforcer type character. As far as traits go the Pioneer or Brigand trait look good, especially the later choice, for this build.


----------



## Insight (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm going with a Human Cavalier, Order of the Dragon.  He is of noble blood and not very bright, but the life of the party, so to speak.  He is brave and kinda dumb.  The rest of the party will likely be there to keep him from killing himself in some stupid display of bravado.  But, as the party helps him, he also helps the party.  it's some sort of mutually beneficial situation.

I have a few "social" traits that I'd like to use from Pathfinder Companion: Second Darkness Player’s Guide.

NATURAL BORN LEADER
Benefit: All cohorts, followers, or summoned creatures under your leadership gain a +1 morale bonus on Will saves to avoid mind-affecting effects. If you ever take the Leadership feat, you gain a +1 trait bonus to your Leadership score.

RICH PARENTS
Benefit: Your starting cash increases to 900 gp.

I believe that these traits help reflect his background and bearing.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 30, 2012)

And here is the first (only?) draft on her background. I imagine at the beginning of the game she would start out tied up by her new "employers", rope wrapped around her, keeping her arms tight at her sides, though they would have been given the gear she had on her when caught as well:

[sblock=Background]Long before she became the bandit known only as "Pixie", Vesna Sirota was the daughter of pioneers attempting to settle the dangerous and untamed wilds of the Stolen Lands. For many years the Sirota family struggled to get by. And they succeeded. Until one year there was a particularly harsh Winter, when Vesna was thirteen. Her parents had been out looking for an elk that had passed by their small farm, hoping to stock up on on good meat and garner a decent hide. But they were caught outside in a sudden snowstorm. Vesna never saw them again. 

Vesna's parents had not left her with nothing. There was enough food in the larter to last her until the snow melted, and they had taught her the basics of surviving in the wilderness. She stayed in the family cottage for two years by herself, not quite knowing what to do and were to go, other than survive. The loneliness of those two years is what made her a little wrong in the head, having no one to talk to but herself and the animals. And unlike in the stories her parents had told her as a child, these animals did not talk back.

So it was in the Winter of her fifteenth year that things began to look grim. It was another long and cold season, and Vesna was not sure she would survive. She had gone nearly three days without food, huddled in her small cabin, when there was a great hammering on the door. Afraid, Vesna grabbed her trusted hunting knife, holding it out in front of her. And then the door burst open, in walked a bear of a man, grizzled and white haired, with a fresh kill over his shoulder. Wedging the door shut behind him as best he could, he gave Vesna a scolding for not letting him in sooner, asking if she meant to let him freeze to death. When he looked again and saw the knife held by a scared young girl, his expression softened though. He shared his food with Vesna, though he kept his distance that night. 

The man who had rescued Vesna from starvation had another name, but she would later come to think of him as "Old Frostmane". And it was from him she acquired the name "Pixie". He would be her mentor for the next two years. Old Frostmane was something of a hunter, and something of a bandit as well, though he mostly robbed folks only who were too rich for their own good, or too soft to make it in the Stolen Lands, scaring them back to civilization. He was not much of a killer, though that is not to say their was no blood on his hands. But as with all (relatively) good things, Pixie's time with Old Frostmane came to an end one day when they accidentally stumbled upon a female bear and her cubs. Her mentor hollered at Pixie to run as he put himself in between her and the bear so that Pixie would have enough time to get away. And then she never saw him again. Pixie liked to think sometimes Old Frostmane was still out there, but in her heart she knew that he, like her parents, was gone.

The next couple of months were lonely ones for Pixie, and she backslided into the bush madness she had slowly been crawling out of with the help of her mentor. But eventually she fell in with some other bandits prowling the Greenbelt, though these were inevitably of a more base kind than her old friend. And under their influence, she grew worse as well. During this time she saw the rise of the man known as the Stag Lord, even running for a time with his men, where she got to know many of those who would later become his favourites and lieutenants. Some of them seemed to live much grander lives than she, and Pixie started to imagine herself sometimes living in the ruined fort with the likes of Akiros Ismort, Falgrim Sneeg, and others. Though one, Dovan of Nisroch, seemed to take a bit of an unhealty interest in her. But her real hero was Kressle, the fierce bandit woman who scared the men so badly they never even so much as looked at her the wrong way. Pixie had learned to handle herself in her years in the Stolen Lands, but fast-talking never seemed quite so effective at keeping grasping hands away as cutting them off, the way Kressle did. Pixie even took up fighting with axe and dagger to emulate her hero.

But once again all (deceptively) good things eventually come to an end. Pixie and a couple of fresh faces were in the North, stalking the South Rostland Road, when they were ambushed by some of the Swordlords' men who had gotten wise to the bandits pattern of attacks. Her comrades were killed, and Pixie was taken prisoner, dragged in chains back to Restov. The trial was short, and it seemed to Pixie that they were determined to seperate her head from her pretty little neck. But at the last minute word came from one of the Swordlords that there was to be a stay of execution; that there were big plans for her old haunt, the Greenbelt, and she just might prove to be of use. Pixie would be placed in the custody of a group of adventurers heading into the Greenbelt, and she would guide them in the hunt for the hunters of men.[/sblock]

One last thing: I think of this character, " As voiced by Tara Strong " .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2012)

I know everyone is having fun developing their own character concepts, but if we are going to be sworn to one PC then it would make sense if we all had similar racial backgrounds.  We could have fun with this, like making an entire party of halflings, gnomes or dwaves who are dispossessed and are looking to settle a new home.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

I would be fine with that but that means we would have to come to an agreement on what race.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 30, 2012)

You do not need to agree on a race. You just need to agree on a method of determining one,  .

For instance, I might suggest the all-mighty d20.

01 Aasimar
02-04 Dwarf
05-06 Elf
07-08 Gnome
09 Half-Elf
10 Half-Orc
11-13 Halfling
14-19 Human
20 -Tiefing

That would give us a 30% chance of Human, 15% chance of Dwarf or Halfling, 10% chance of Elf or Gnome, and 5% chance of Aasimar, Half-Elf, Half-Orc, or Tiefling.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 30, 2012)

Well let's see how she treats me on this roll...gnomes...not a fan of gnomes and since this wasn't offical? no 
worries.

*EDIT: I'll wait to see what the group says before I create my character. I guess a gnome barbarian could work but lets wait til the DM rolls!?


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, I would suggest we let mazzoli roll if we all agree on that method, and my chart (which is based on a very rough estimation of how prevalent races ought to be in Brevoy).

In any case, I am going to roll a bunch of dice under this post to try out a method for assigning point buy. It is not a suggestion for everyone, just a personal method I developed. So it can be ignored.

[sblock=Ability Score Calculations]
Str 12 Dex 15 Con 14 Int 15 Wis 14 Cha 10 = 26 pts ... Maybe I will cut a small corner and just say that Str is 11, rather than roll more dice to determine it.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> I know everyone is having fun developing their own character concepts, but if we are going to be sworn to one PC then it would make sense if we all had similar racial backgrounds.  We could have fun with this, like making an entire party of halflings, gnomes or dwaves who are dispossessed and are looking to settle a new home.




I'm fine with all being of the same race. 

But also look at maybe having certain races playing certain roles. Elves as arcane teachers, dwarves as craftsmen for a noble family, halflings to do the cooking.

Maybe we should start with a head of household and have everyone fill in a retainer role. Race shouldn't matter to much.

HM


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking at how the first module starts, it looks like it's supposed to be a disparate group of adventurers who end up in the same place with the same charter. At that point, the leadership potential of one person could become obvious, and the rest of the group swears fealty to him/her. I think it neatly solves the party leader problem while allowing everybody to play what they want. On the other hand, concept parties are cool too if you want to try that.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

What about one person - The party leader - was given a charter and was to round up " a disparate group of adventurers" to help him go about setting up a kingdom.

Would truly give the leader his role as if everyone had a charter then they all could run out carving little pieces of land.

"KingMaker" to me sounds like it would be fun for us as a group to succeeded in making someone king. And then helping him rule. 

(Till his best knight slept with his queen and then his bastard son from his half-sister came looking to take over the throne. - But that's a whole new AP in itself.)

What about everyone else? How would you like to handle how we become a group?

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> What about everyone else? How would you like to handle how we become a group?
> 
> HM




We could all be family, friends, or strangers. It's not how you begin but how you play it out. Insight has already offered to be the 'one', minus the bullet dodging antics, and 'lead' us to the promise land. We could have someone take on the role of squire to his character, which takes care of one, another could be a guide, which takes care of Kaodi's character being a ranger and all, then the rest could be the 'muscle'.

However we do make this decision...lets make it fast shall we?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Well let's do this backwards then.

Roles then characters -

*Ruler*
The ruler is the primary leader of the kingdom. 

*Councilor*
The councilor ensures that the will of the citizenry is represented.

*General*
The General commands the kingdom’s armies and is a public hero.

*
Grand Diplomat*
The Grand Diplomat oversees international relations.


*High Priest*
The high priest guides the kingdom’s religious needs and growth.

*
Magister*
The Magister guides a kingdom’s higher learning and magic.


*Marshal*
The Marshal helps organize patrols and enforces justice in rural and wilderness regions.

*Royal Assassin*
The Royal Assassin can serve as a public executioner, a headsman, or a shadowy assassin.

*
Spymaster*
The Spymaster observes the kingdom’s underworld and criminal elements and spies on other kingdoms.

*
Treasurer*
The Treasurer organizes tax collection, and manages the treasury.


*Warden*
The Warden leads the kingdom’s defense and city guards.

Can we combine a few roles? Like SpyMaster/Royal Assassin

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Players and Characters???

DH- General/Councilor
Shayuri- Spymaster/Royal Assassin
Insight- Ruler
Kaodi- Warden/Marshall
HM- ???
DT- ???

*Combos left:*
Magister/Treasurer
Grand Diplomat/High Priest

I'll have a concept up tonight leaning towards druid or cleric of nature. So could be the High Priest.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

Hehe you want a barbarian as a general and councilor? I'll do it muhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

I can get away from the barbarian and go with either oracle (battle) or a paladin. Both I think would be more 'respected' than a barbarian. Maybe even a good ol' fighter.

Maybe even an inquisitor or Adabar...I'll look over what I can roll with. However I ask to be granted access to the inquisitions in the UM book. If the answer is no I'm fine with it but I think an inquisitor of Adabar with the Conversion inquisition would be fun.

Thats what I have so far.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 1, 2012)

I think it would be nifty to have a barbarian general. It would put your nation in the vein of the various Gallic and Gothic states that popped up after the collapse of the Roman empire. Definitely a different feel from all of the medieval England clones you probably see when this gets run.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

True enough. I'll write him up then. Is it too soon for a RG?


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 1, 2012)

RG here.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

Awesome. You want to snag a couple more spots for DM needs.


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to try to have my cavalier written up today.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been reading along since the beginning of the thread and just wanted to inject a couple of comments here.  Six characters and a high point buy will make the encounters pretty easy (ime).  And add in that you can pretty much count on only one encounter an ic day and nova during it will make them even easier.  The DM could make them tougher but that's extra work.

Also, doubling up on kingdom roles is discouraged by the AP.  The idea is for the characters to fill some roles (preferably the ruler role plus others) and then recruit NPCs for the other unfilled roles.

Anyway, have a good game!


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to make my barbarian towards the general with less emphasis on Charisma.

GE is correct about the PB, do you plan on making them harder or should be reduce it to 20? I haven't read anything beyond the PG.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 1, 2012)

If you want to reduce the point buy so that it can be run as is, that's fine. My plan was to increase the number of enemies if it makes sense, or if it doesn't make sense an easy encounter here and there is fine. I could also do wandering monster checks, but I don't want to have a bunch of dragged out pbp combats if I can avoid it. Personally, I would prefer to just reduce the point buy (I'm a fan of lower powered characters), but this game is the brainchild of the players, so it's up to you and I can easily adapt.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

If your increasing the number of enemies it should be fine and since most everyone already has a character concept built with the 25 PB...we can keep it as such.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 1, 2012)

My own concept works at every point level: 25 pts - Str 15 Dex 18 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 8 Cha 14; 20 pts - Str 15 Dex 17 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 8 Cha 13; 15 pts - Str 14 Dex 17 Con 13 Int 10 Wis 8 Cha 12 . 

If we are voting, I would probably prefer going no higher than 20 on this one, but I will not be terribly upset or anything if it is 25.

Edit: Also, here is a thread from the Paizo boards with one person's take on Kingmaker for 6: http://paizo.com/paizo/messageboard...tolenLandChapter1For6PCs&page=1&source=search .


----------



## Insight (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm building *Prince Liam the Boastful* with 25pts.  I can adjust him later if there's a change.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2012)

I shall build using 20 points. Should be easy to adjust up or down from there, depending.

Insight, what do you think about my character being a sort of bodyguard/watchdog sort for the Prince, at least to start? She poses as a minor functionary, like a secretary or scribe or...I dunno, whatever. I'll build a knifey roguey sort...or maybe even throw some monkiness in...

HMM...hard to say!


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> I shall build using 20 points. Should be easy to adjust up or down from there, depending.
> 
> Insight, what do you think about my character being a sort of bodyguard/watchdog sort for the Prince, at least to start? She poses as a minor functionary, like a secretary or scribe or...I dunno, whatever. I'll build a knifey roguey sort...or maybe even throw some monkiness in...
> 
> HMM...hard to say!




Well, _someone_ is going to have to look out for Prince Liam.  He is _woefully_ unprepared for an adventuring life - check out his equipment!  He looks as though he is gearing up for a hunting trip, not roughing it in unknown lands...

I would imagine his family would realize this and send people with him who are better equipped / skilled at things involving survival / scouting / etc.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 2, 2012)

I guess the AP is designed around PCs built on the 20 PB system. We could go with that and I would be fine if the rest of the group is.

Still going with barbarian.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 2, 2012)

Posted the 20 point version of Pixie.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2012)

I think 20 is fine was just copy pasteing from an Rg

I'm going with druid I believe. It will fit with the barbarian general.

Background wise I see him as sent to watch/help Liam.

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

I still haven't settled on a character, but with Shayuri looking at playing a sneak, I am probably going to go with an arcane caster.  Especially since I'm playing a beguiler, monk and cleric in other games in ENWorld, so an arcane caster should be different.

If I decide to use Kaodi's random table, I would be... a human.  Might work for the skills and feats.

If I went with a wizard, I could be the magister.  If I went with a sorcerer, perhaps I could take the councilor or grand diplomat position.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2012)

I think the random table was to determine everyone's race as a group.

If we don't go that way (playing all the same race) I may roll for my race at random should be fun to see what I get and how it plays.

You don't see many tiefling druids you know.

HM

EDIT: But you do see plenty of Half-Elven ones. lol


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

Tiefling druid!  Awesome!

I know the random table was for the group, but as I'm coming up blank for a character concept, I thought I'd roll for kicks.

Too late now, it seems, but a tiefling group trying to set-up a kingdom would make for all sorts of fun roleplaying.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 2, 2012)

A group of tieflings would have a lot of 'splaining to do I think,  . " So let me get this straight: you are all touched by the forces of Hell... and you are not agents of Imperial Cheliax. Yeah, sure. Do you think we were born yesterday?! "


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2012)

And then the in-fighting (if you took the alternate fiendish bloodlines).

"Well at least my daddy was a pit fiend, not some lowly bearded devil from the 5th layer."

But if a group of tieflings were in a group do you think they could get a group Intimidation roll before combat? I think the appearances alone would cause some demoralizing. 

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

I like this idea too much.  I think I want to play a tiefling, related to both HolyMan's (if he goes tiefling) and Insight's characters through one parent.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2012)

Hee. No complaints about a tiefling rogue. 

Though I don't necessarily see the need for racial homogeneity. Most fantasy kingdoms, even if we're all from the same one, have a fairly cosmopolitan citizenry.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hee. No complaints about a tiefling rogue.
> 
> Though I don't necessarily see the need for racial homogeneity. Most fantasy kingdoms, even if we're all from the same one, have a fairly cosmopolitan citizenry.




I just like the idea of the lawful good, human cavalier and future king trying to explain his relative or relatives with the odd horns and tail.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2012)

I like that idea too.

It will fit the arcane type as well. The odd wizard with the fiendish bloodline.

I rolled half elf think we could still have the same dad. 

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, I am going for a tiefling related by blood to HolyMan's and Insight's characters through a promiscuous father.  I am going for a Infernal Bloodline Sorcerer who will grow up to be a Grand Diplomat or a Fire Elementalist Wizard who will be Magister.

Right now I'm leaning towards wizard as a future magister as our human cavalier has the charisma attribute locked in.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 2, 2012)

The boisterous hero, the low-key bodyguard, the slightly odd nature loving sibling, the way beyond odd fire loving sibling, the childhood friend (probably a good take for Disposable Hero), and the mildly insane prisoner. Sounds like a fine adventuring party to me,  .


----------



## Insight (Jul 2, 2012)

I've added a brief background to Prince Liam.  It alludes to "mercenaries and allies" that his father, the king, sent along with him into the Stolen Lands.  Hopefully, that's enough to justify whomever accompanies him to claim the chartered lands.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

I could proably be a childhood friend of the druid but proably not the future king, being a barbarian and all.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2012)

Okay...as I think about my 'requirements' for my character, I'm starting to think a Monk is better than a rogue. It's weird, and I'm not entirely sure my reasoning is sound.

Basically, I'd be getting Bluff as a class skill via a Trait. The monk ability to fight without weapons or armor would be -invaluable- to a disguised bodyguard.

Still weighing options.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the monk as bodyguard is a cool concept but believe the rogue offers more options. See below.

Your character could be the cavalier's (full) sister. Older??* Which gives you relations to the half-brothers and we have one big (slightly odd) family.

All kinds of RP possibility - The older sister (say six years older than all the boys) saw what dads indiscretions did to her mothers health. She then hates(and loves) her father but since he's not around she takes it out on the bastards. Who are totally innocent btw.

As to monk vs rogue? Both would be good but with rogue being the sneakier class and all it would be my choice.

- The unarmed/unarmored disguise need only apply in urban settings correct? Out exploring you can don your leathers and wear your crossbow openingly. "In town" you use your skills, feats, and talents to help you seem the "lady of court".

- sleight of hand for hiding weapons(dagger,sap, etc.)
- Catch Off Guard (for using candlestick holders as weapons)
- Major Magic to cast mage armor (You'll probably get bracers of armor before this though.) Or UMD and a wand or scrolls to help with your AC
- Lots of talents to help with both the intrigue of court and survival in the wilds (Canny Observer, Fast Getaway, Snap Shot, Surprise Attack)
- Feats too. I think if you go ranged over melee you could get a few combat feats usable in both rural and urban settings. Deadly Aim and then the Shot on the Run tree to get Parting Shot at level 8.

* Which brings me to age talk. How old are you going to make your wizard DT?

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

HM what race are you going with? I was thinking that we knew each other along with maybe Kaodi's ranger since we're all warriors of the wilds.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

I rolled half-elf so am sticking with it.

I think an eleven princess was seduced by the whiles of Liam's father.

I was going to ask you. Is this like a savage type barbarian (fur, feathers, and a short vocabulary - Conan) or is this just a warrior who likes the wild and gets mad from time to time.

I can't decided if my character will be more a naturalist or more like a stable hand with extra abilities. You could help me to decide.


EDIT: Unrelated - I was going to say Gimli is like the latter barbarian and thought better of it but know that I think about it I think that is a fair class for him.

Legolas - Fighter (archer)
Strider - Ranger (skirmisher/guide)
Gimli - Barbarian (invulnerable rager) (maybe a few levels of fighter)

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

Since I increased his Wis and Cha without lowering his Int I was thinking of making him a mix between Conan and Gimli. Think of Davy Crockett with a temper. He could be a trapper/guide/guard through the area along with the help of a druid...yea that could be you if you like. This could also explain why we are in the party...that and you're related to the furture king.

I will have myself a dip into figter (unbreakable) to get both endurance and diehard in one move. Oh, he will proably be an invulnerable rager.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> * Which brings me to age talk. How old are you going to make your wizard DT?
> HM




I think Prince Liam should be the oldest, though I doubt a bastard tiefling would be anywhere in line for a throne.  So I'll have him be younger at 18 or 19.  I'm thinking he has a chip on his shoulder and maturity issues, though he may have seen quite a bit traveling with his infernal mom.

Have we settled the point buy issue yet?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 3, 2012)

Monks are just so much -better- than rogues.

But I agree, the RP of a monk is awkward at best. They're too 'eastern' in flavor. And acestism doesn't mix well with royalty.

I will see what I can do with some of your suggestions. Most rogue builds I can think of take a few levels to start taking off though, so I may be kind of pathetic at first. :/


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, I have not see a lot of arguments raised for why it is imperative we go with 25 pts. So I think that maybe we can agree that 20 is good and call it a day. 

Also, I am not quite sure what you are saying about my ranger, Disposable Hero. That everyone is related except my ranger, or that I should find some way to work that in too? I mean, I suppose I could try to come up with an extra connection, but since the rest of the party is supposed to be from an entirely different part of the River Kingdoms, in may require a bit of an extra effort.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 3, 2012)

Kaodi, I was just saying we could work together to come up with a way of how we know each other beforehand or the first time we meet is when we are 'recruited' for the adventure...nothing more nothing less. Sorry if it sounded as if I was trying to cut you out or something.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh no, please do not get the wrong idea. I am more concerned that you are trying to _include_ me,  . 

I mean, other than perhaps saying that the Swordlord who gave Pixie a stay of execution did so because he or she was looking for someone expendable to send with Liam, because the Swordlord was an acquaintance of Liam's father, I do not think there is anything else I could change.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 3, 2012)

I think that the idea of one person playing the outsider, trying to fit into the group that they're only traveling with through happenstance while the rest of the party is already familiar with each other, could be a fun time if Kaodi is up for it.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, I am cool with that.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

Have a safe and happy 4th of July guys!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 5, 2012)

About to run out and watch the fireworks. 

Got Bron up just in time.
Background I need to know how we are doing this I'm fine any old way.

I have Bron as a 19 yr old so old King Parsan was out doing some adventuring right after Liam was born. Perhaps going to the elves for assistance or could have been passing through.

Try to be brief...

King Parsan wasn't around when Bron was born (probably didn't learn about him till the half-elf was 3 or 4. 

That was about when the elves wanted to send the boy away. The King took him to a temple up near the Golushkin Mountains. He spent the rest of his youth at there.

During his youth he would venture out into the surrounding wildlands. There he discovered the Druidic Order of the White Lions. And found he was destined to one day summon a celestial lion to be his boon companion.

Lot more for the middle I need to know if the age is ok or should I have him older as a half-elf should be or what anyone else wishes to do.

Oh and also if taking a subdomain is allowed for an animal shaman.

HM


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 5, 2012)

How are things coming along, Deuce Traveller and Shayuri?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2012)

...kind of crappily, actually.

The mechanics of the character are refusing to match up with my concept of the character.

I want the character to be a silent killer. Fearsome and quick.

This does not describe my efforts thus far at creating a rogue. Mostly on account of the 'fearsome' adjective. Silent I can do. Quick...check. But trying to do silent, quick AND fearsome is giving me a bit of a problem. Rogues aren't really fearsome by any measure, at least not at 1st level.

I'm just spoiled by 4e. You can do sneak attacks WAY easier in that, without depending on a flanking buddy. Trying to figure out how to make this character halfway decent in combat is like trying to do my own dentistry though. Blargh.

I'll come up with something. I may have to ditch the 'bodyguard' angle though. Right now she can barely guard her OWN body, let alone a Prince who's a dozen times more capable in battle. Maybe he should be guarding me. 

EDIT - I'm an idiot.

Okay, I think I've figured this out now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

This is what I have so far, and it took me the entire afternoon (damn complex rulesets).  I wanted to give everyone a chance to look at it before I posted it to the RG:

Rhote Prinez the Discarded

Basic Information
[sblock]
Race: Tiefling (Infernal)
Class: Wizard Fire Elementalist (Water Opposed)
Level: 1
Experience: -1000
Alignment: Lawful Neutral 
Languages: Common, Infernal, Abyssal, Draconic, Ignan, Undercommon
Deity: Atheist
[/sblock]

Abilities
[sblock]
Base Abilities                       
STR: 10 +0 (00 pts)
INT: 18 +4 (10 pts) +2 racial
WIS: 12 +1 (2 pts) 
DEX: 16 +3 (5 pts) +2 racial                  
CON: 12 +1 (2 pts)
CHA: 9 -1 (1 pt) -2 racial                
Vision: Darkvision (60 ft)       
Speed: 30' base        
Type: Humanoid
[/sblock]

Combat Statistics
[sblock]
HP:  7 = [1d06 + CON (01)]
AC:  13 = [10 + DEX (3) + Armor (0)]
AC Touch:  13 = [10 + DEX (3)]
AC Flatfooted:  10 = [10 + Armor (0)]
INIT:  +3 = [DEX (3) + Misc (0)]
BAB:  +0
CMB:  +0 = [BAB (0) + STR (0)]
CMD:  13 = [10 + BAB (0) + STR (00) + DEX (3)]
Fortitude:  +1 = [Wizard (0) + CON (1)]
Reflex:  +3 = [Wizard (0) + DEX (3)]
Will:  +3 = [Wizard (2) + WIS (1)]
Speed:  30'
Damage Reduction:  Cold, Electricity Resistance at 5, and Fire Resistance at 10.
Spell Resistance:  0
Spell Failure:  0
Weapon Statistics
Quarterstaff: Attack: +0 = [BAB (0) + Str (0)]
- Damage: 1d6, Crit: x2, Special: B
Sling: Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d4, Crit: x2, Range: 50 ft, Special: B
Fire Jet: Ranged Touch Attack: +3 = [BAB (0) + Dex (3)]
- Damage: 1d6+1 Fire, DC: 15 Reflex Save for half, Failed Save results in 1d6 points of fire damage a round until extinguished by making a full round action and DC 15 Reflex Save.  Rolling on the ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on the save. Dousing the creature with water automatically extinguishes the flame. Can use this ability a 7 times a day.
[/sblock]

Racial Features 
[sblock]
Ability Adjustments: +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, –2 Charisma. Tieflings are quick in body and mind, but are inherently strange.
Size: Medium
Speed: 30'
Senses: Darkvision (60 feet.)
Racial Skill Bonuses: +2 racial bonus on Bluff and Stealth checks.
Spell-Like Abilities: Darkness 1/day (caster level equals the tiefling's class level.)
Resistance(s): Cold, Electricity, and Fire resistance 5.
Fiendish Sorcery: Tiefling sorcerers with the Abyssal or Infernal bloodline treat their Charisma score as 2 points higher for all sorcerer class abilities.
Languages: Tieflings begin play speaking Common and either Abyssal or Infernal. Tieflings with high Intelligence scores can choose any of the following: Abyssal, Draconic, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Infernal, and Orc.
[/sblock]

Class Features:
[sblock]
Proficiencies: Wizards are proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff, but not with any type of armor or shield. Armor interferes with a wizard's movements, which can cause his spells with somatic components to fail.
Spell Casting: Arcane, intelligence-based caster
Arcane Bond: At 1st level, wizards form a powerful bond with an object or a creature. This bond can take one of two forms: a familiar or a bonded object. A familiar is a magical pet that enhances the wizard's skills and senses and can aid him in magic, while a bonded object is an item a wizard can use to cast additional spells or to serve as a magical item. Once a wizard makes this choice, it is permanent and cannot be changed.
Raven Familiar (name of Eyres)
CR 1/6; XP 65; N Tiny animal; Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Perception +6; DEFENSE AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 (+2 Dex, +2 size) hp 3; Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +3
OFFENSE: Speed 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); Melee bite +4 (1d3–4)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
STATISTICS: Str 2, Dex 15, Con 8, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 7
Base Atk +3; CMB +0; CMD 6
Feats Skill Focus (Perception), Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +6, Perception +6
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Familiar
The master of a raven familiar gains a +3 bonus on Appraise checks.
+1 natural armor, 6 Intelligence, Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link
ECOLOGY: The raven is an omnivorous scavenger that eats carrion, insects, food waste, berries, and even small animals.
Cantrips
Wizards can prepare a number of cantrips, or 0-level spells, each day, as noted on Table: Wizard under “Spells per Day.” These spells are cast like any other spell, but they are not expended when cast and may be used again. A wizard can prepare a cantrip from an opposition school, but it uses up two of his available slots (see below).
Scribe Scroll
At 1st level, a wizard gains Scribe Scroll as a bonus feat.
Bonus Feats
At 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th level, a wizard gains a bonus feat. At each such opportunity, he can choose a metamagic feat, an item creation, or Spell Mastery. The wizard must still meet all prerequisites for a bonus feat, including caster level minimums. These bonus feats are in addition to the feats that a character of any class gets from advancing levels. The wizard is not limited to the categories of Item Creation Feats, Metamagic Feats, or Spell Mastery when choosing those feats.
Spellbooks
A wizard must study his spellbook each day to prepare his spells. He cannot prepare any spell not recorded in his spellbook, except for read magic, which all wizards can prepare from memory.  
A wizard begins play with a spellbook containing all 0-level wizard spells (except those from his opposed schools, if any; see Arcane Schools) plus three 1st-level spells of his choice. The wizard also selects a number of additional 1st-level spells equal to his Intelligence modifier to add to the spellbook. 
Arcane Spells and Armor
Armor restricts the complicated gestures required while casting any spell that has a somatic component. The armor and shield descriptions list the arcane spell failure chance for different armors and shields.
If a spell doesn't have a somatic component, an arcane spellcaster can cast it with no arcane spell failure chance while wearing armor. Such spells can also be cast even if the caster's hands are bound or he is grappling (although concentration checks still apply normally). The metamagic feat Still Spell allows a spellcaster to prepare or cast a spell without the somatic component at one spell level higher than normal. This also provides a way to cast a spell while wearing armor without risking arcane spell failure.
Fire Elementalist
The fire elementalist sees a world around him that is made to burn, and he can bring that fire to consume his foes. He has also learned that fire can purify and protect, if properly controlled.
Fire Supremacy (Su)
You gain resistance 5 to fire. At 10th level, this resistance increases to 10. At 20th level, you gain immunity to fire damage. In addition, whenever you are within 5 feet of a source of flame at least as large as a campfire, you can draw the fire around you for 1 round as a swift action. Anyone striking you with a melee weapon or unarmed strike takes an amount of fire damage equal to 1/2 your wizard level (minimum 1). Weapons with reach avoid this damage.
Fire Jet (Su)
As a standard action, you can send forth a 20-foot line of fire. Anyone in this line takes 1d6 points of fire damage + 1 point for every two wizard levels you possess. A successful Reflex save halves this damage. The DC of this save is equal to 10 + 1/2 your wizard level + your Intelligence modifier. Creatures that fail their saving throw catch fire and take 1d6 points of fire damage on the following round. Creatures that catch fire can avoid this damage by taking a full-round action to extinguish the flames by making a DC 15 Reflex save. Rolling on the ground gives a +2 circumstance bonus on the save. Dousing the creature with water automatically extinguishes the flame. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Intelligence modifier.
Dancing Flame (Su)
At 8th level, as a standard action, you can sculpt fire to suit your desires. With one use of this ability you can move any nonmagical fire up to 30 feet. Alternatively you can use this ability to alter any fire spell that you cast with a duration of instantaneous by removing any number of squares from its area of affect. If the fire spell has a duration, you can use this ability to reposition the spell, within its original range (treat this as if you had just cast the spell, even though the duration is unchanged). You cannot use this ability on a fire spell that you did not cast. If you move a nonmagical flame, it must have a new source of fuel. If it does not, it is extinguished in one round. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 1/2 your wizard level.
Fire Elementalist Spells (Add 1 a  day from list per spell level known)
0th—spark; 1st—burning hands, dancing lantern; 2nd—burning gaze, elemental speech, elemental touch, fire breath, flaming sphere, pyrotechnics, resist energy, scorching ray, summon monster II; 3rd—campfire wall, draconic reservoir, elemental aura, fireball, flame arrow, protection from energy; 4th—detonate, dragon's breath, elemental body I, fire shield, fire trap, firefall, summon monster IV, wall of fire; 5th—elemental body III, fire snake, geyser, planar adaptation, planar binding, lesser, summon monster V; 6th—contagious flame, elemental body III, planar binding, sirocco, summon monster VI; 7th—delayed blast fireball, elemental body IV, firebrand, planar adaptation, mass, summon monster VII; 8th—incendiary cloud, planar binding, greater, summon monster VIII, wall of lava; 9th—fiery body, gate, meteor swarm 
Water Elementalist Spells (Opposed school. Need 2 slots to memorize)
0th—ray of frost; 1st—hydraulic push, obscuring mist, touch of the sea; 2nd—accelerate poison, elemental speech, elemental touch, fog cloud, resist energy, slipstream, summon monster II; 3rd—aqueous orb, draconic reservoir, elemental aura, hydraulic torrent, protection from energy, sleet storm, water breathing; 4th—detonate, dragon's breath, elemental body I, ice storm, solid fog, summon monster IV, wall of ice; 5th—cloudkill, cone of cold, elemental body III, geyser, planar adaptation, planar binding, lesser, summon monster V; 6th—elemental body III, fluid form, freezing sphere, planar binding, summon monster VI; 7th—control weather, elemental body IV, planar adaptation, mass, summon monster VII, vortex; 8th—horrid wilting, planar binding, greater, polar ray, seamantle, summon monster VIII; 9th—gate, tsunami, world wave 
[/sblock]

Feats
[sblock]
Scribe Scroll (Class Bonus Feat)
Still Spell
[/sblock]

Traits
[sblock]
Theoretical Magician: +2 trait bonus to Spellcraft
Desperate Focus: +2 trait bonus to Concentration
[/sblock]

Skills
[sblock]
Skill Points:  6 = [Base (2) + INT (4)/Level; FC (0), Misc (0)]
*Skills* 

Acrobatics: +3 (Stat +3 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Appraise: +11 (Stat +4 , Rank +1, Misc +3 (familiar), CS +3)
Bluff: +1 (Stat -1 , Rank, Misc +2 (race), CS)
Climb: 0 (Stat , Rank, Misc, CS)
Craft (Jewelry): +8 (Stat +4 , Rank +1, Misc, CS +3)
Diplomacy: -1 (Stat -1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Disable Device: N/A (Stat +3 , Rank, Misc , CS)
Disguise: -1 (Stat -1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Escape Artist: +3 (Stat +3 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Fly: +3 (Stat +3 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Handle Animal: N/A : (Stat -1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Heal: +1 (Stat +1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Intimidate: -1 (Stat -1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (Arcana): +8 (Stat +4 , Rank +1, Misc, CS +3)
Knowledge (Dngnrng): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (Engnrng): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (Geography): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (History): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (Local): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (Nature): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (Nobility): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Knowledge (Planes): +8 (Stat +4 , Rank +1, Misc, CS +3)
Knowledge (Religion): N/A (Stat +4 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Linguistics: +8 (Stat +4 , Rank +1, Misc, CS +3)
Perception: +1 (Stat +1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Perform: : -1 (Stat -1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Profession: N/A (Stat +1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Ride: +3 (Stat +3 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Sense Motive: +1 (Stat +1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Sleight of Hand: N/A (Stat +3 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Spellcraft: +10 (Stat +4 , Rank +1, Misc +2 (trait), CS +3)
Stealth: +5 (Stat +3 , Rank, Misc +2 (race), CS)
Survival: : +1 (Stat +1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
Swim: 0 (Stat, Rank, Misc, CS)
Use Magic Device: N/A (Stat -1 , Rank, Misc, CS)
[/sblock]

Spells
[sblock]
Spellbook:
Cantrips: All Except _Ray of Frost_
Level 1: _Enlarge Person, Shield, Identify, Burning Hands_
Memorized:
Cantrips: Spark, Resistance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
Level 1: Enlarge Person, Burning Hands
Concentration: +7
[/sblock]     

Equipment
[sblock]
Spellbook (0 gp, 1 lb)
Simple Homespun Cotton Outfit  (0 gp, 0 lbs)
Quarterstaff  (0 gp, 4 lbs)
Sling (0 gp, 0 lbs)
- 20x Bullets (0.2 gp, 10 lbs)
Waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs)
Backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
Bedroll (0.1 gp, 5 lbs)
6x Trail Rations (3 gp, 6 lbs)
Flint and Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs)
2x Smokesticks (40 gp, 1 lbs)
22 gp 4 sp

Total Weight:  33 lbs

----------------Light   Medium    Heavy    
Max Weight:  0-33    34-66    67-100
[/sblock]

Details
[sblock]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6'1'', 6'3" at top of 2-inch horns. 3.5-foot long tail.
Weight: 165 lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Penetrating light blue
Skin Color: Dusky
[/sblock]

Background
[sblock]
Rhote is the illegitimate son of King Parsan Chelias and a lilin devil named Ashkere, though none besides them know the circumstances of their liaison, and of this, they do not speak.  When Rhote was ten years old, his mother delivered him into the arms of his father to continue his courtly training.   He was never acknowledged as the king's son, nor was the nature of his strange mother revealed.  But his features spoke too much, though mostly for the ill.     Rhote had trouble adjusting to the court, as he could not understand why the administrators treated their subjects with such a lenient hand.  His angry demeanor and the hostile court resulted in Rhote developing a cynical, anti-social set of behaviors.  Except for a handful of notable examples, Rhote kept to himself and his court studies.

He tried to connect with his father, but the king held his distance because of the scandal Rhote had caused and the resulting strife in Queen Oriana's chambers.  Still, Rhote had to admit that his father provided more for him than was reasonably accepted under the circumstances, such as setting him up with a jeweler to teach him a trade in case life at the court became too untenable.  He also came to admire the older man's touch in regards to administering the kingdom of Chelias; sometimes with a firm fist and other times with a velvet glove.  He has learned to respect his father's wisdom.

Growing up, he found common ground with the quiet manipulator, Prince Dane.  With Rhote coming from his mother's court, he found comfort in Prince Dane's manipulations to maneuver to the throne.  But later, Rhote became accostomed to being on the butt end of Dane's schemes if it resulted in Dane advancing his personal cause.  A rift began to grow between the two.

This rift resulted in Rhote becoming closer to Prince Liam as they grew into adulthood and when Rhote accompanied him on Liam's campaigns to further Rhote's courtly studies on war.  Liam was everything that Rhote had been taught to despise.  He mixed with the commoners as if he were one of them, fought on the front lines with his men, suffered with them in the same conditions, and largely avoided the machinations of the court which antagonized the nobility to no end.  But these methods that had no right to work, did work.  The people loved him and Rhote could see that Liam could hold the kingdom together with his good nature and sense of justice alone.  And Liam treated Rhote as a kinsman and brother.  Since becoming close to Liam, Rhote has done what he could to keep the hero out of trouble, whether backing him up with magic on the battlefield, or in trying (to no avail) to defend him against Dane's courtly intrigues.

When rumors swirled that King Parsan was thinking of sending Liam to settle the Stolen Lands, Rhote smelled his brother Dane behind the plot.  He confronted the prince in private and demanded that he back off of Liam, but Dane feigned ignorance behind a sly smile.  A week later Prince Liam received the news officially at court and became jubilant at such a chance of honor and glory.  Rhote worried that his elder brother was walking into a trap and volunteered to accompany him.  The court was further pleased with this surprising turn of events.   Rhote was able to do more than just volunteer, however.  Using some of the jewelry he made during his apprenticeship, he was able to grease the right palms to ensure that Prince Liam would be accompanied by competent adventurers famous (and infamous) for their courage and unique set of skills.  Rhote was further pleased to here that the king decided to also unload another suspected bastard son into the group, the shamanic half-elf Brondellon of the Golushkin Mountain Temple.  Rhote only met Bron a few times in the last few years, but had a deep affinity for the man as he found him to be quite intelligent and sharing a similar background, though to Rhote Bron's near religious faith in nature made him almost as naive as Prince Liam.

As a frowning Rhote walked out of the courtyard in the shadow of his giant brother on the way to meet up with the rest, he took a moment to glance up at the smirking Prince Dane.  Rhote erased the smirk with a rude gesture and promised that one way or another, he would see a king's crown settled on the head of the brother he came to love.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Great background DT. Sorry I can't XP you again so soon.

Now all we need is a pic. 












HM​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

I definitely like the top pic, though the red glowing eyes are so passe.  The bottom one looks more of a water or ice wizard than my fire wizard.  Good finds.  It's so hard to find non-angsty tieflings in art.   I based Rhote's story strongly after Prince Liam's already prepped background, giving it a feel akin to Bean's story being Ender's shadow in the Ender series.  And also a touch of what you put in for your character.

One more thing, since I can't resist.  Rhote Prinez is a bastardization of the German phrase 'Red Prince' or Rot Prinz.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh that reminds me...

You do have Ray of Frost in your spell book. It just takes up two zero level slots to prepare it. But after that you can cast it as much as you like.

I never read the a fore mentioned books, sorry. 

Hmmm... maybe The Red Prince will be what the commoners whisper when they speak of your character.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2012)

Did we ever decide what my rogue's relation to the Prince was beyond her duty? I recall some talk of her being a sister, but I want to see what you guys think.

I could see her being a sister, or perhaps a half-sister by way of their dad...which might explain her low status in the household. She could also be a cousin, perhaps from a branch of the family that suffered a humiliating disaster which she survived...

Or just some girl they picked up, dusted off, and trained for this job.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

I think we need more blood than half blood relations now.

I saw her as the older sister that perhaps was saved by her little brother and she is now indebted (some personal code i.e. monk ) to Liam.

I'm slightly curious as to what you "figured out" about your characters role.

I settled for mine to be almost a non-combatant himself and just using abilities and spells (and later summon monsters) during a fight to help the others.

I almost went with cleric/druid as my multi-talented choices.

HM


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Did we ever decide what my rogue's relation to the Prince was beyond her duty? I recall some talk of her being a sister, but I want to see what you guys think.
> 
> I could see her being a sister, or perhaps a half-sister by way of their dad...which might explain her low status in the household. She could also be a cousin, perhaps from a branch of the family that suffered a humiliating disaster which she survived...
> 
> Or just some girl they picked up, dusted off, and trained for this job.




See what you can do with trying to tie in the character to one of us.  I'm up for having another relative.  It can be the revenge of the bastard children.  But if you want to have another connection through other means, that would be great also.  If she is part of the court, maybe she took either Dane's side to crown himself or Rhote's side in support of Liam.  If she was travelling more, maybe she ran into Bron or learned some sneaking around from Pixie.

Or maybe she was unaffiliated with us, but got caught up on the wrong end of court intrigues and is finding herself shuffled off with us.  Or maybe you are there on Dane's behalf to keep a secretive watch on us.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 9, 2012)

Could we perhaps get all of the characters posted in the RG by the end of tomorrow? Been five days since the last movement on this, and I am thinking we ought to get going, lest things peter out before they even begin.

If you are still undecided about relation, Shayuri, I would probably suggest a cousin (maybe second or third) who was not set to inherit due to the rules of primogeniture, and was thus trained to serve one of her more well positioned relatives.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll take this moment to let everybody know that I'm still aboard and ready to start things up once all the characters are decided and posted.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2012)

I will post asap. It won't be until this evening though, because Enworld appears to seriously seriously love crashing my browser at work. I have to interrupt the page loading to post even this much.

However, the character is pretty much ready. Ready at least to start with.

More soon!


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 9, 2012)

How do you guys tend to look for pictures for your characters? I tried Google, and I came up with a couple. The problem is, however, that the picture that I saw that might have been close to perfect (I should have known better than to go to a site I was not familiar with, conceptart dot org, especially when the file is called "attachment.php") I tried to open it and got a warning from my virus detector that a threat was blocked. I mean, what places are *safe* outside of known websites like deviantART, and whatever that older website of the same sort was called...? 

Annoys me, because that is like the first time that has happened in the two and a half years I have had this computer.

Anyway, this is alright, thought the armour and weapons are of the wrong sort.
Female Warrior Fate by *MeganeRid on deviantART


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's what I came up with. It's convoluted in the way only crazy fantasy-medieval stories can be. 

------------

Kyria Estanes is the daughter of Ursula Estanes from her marriage to the doomed old Lord Harkwood, who then married Rugar Estanes, the brother of Oriana Chelias...the wife of the king of Chelias. The Estanes, a small frontier House whose control of a few strategic resources is the only thing that keeps them on the map, had their fortunes change with the unexpected marriage to the royal House. They mean to see to it that this fortune is not lost.

Haughty Prince Liam; an embarrassment to his father the king, was an opportunity for Rugar and Ursula Estanes. With the cunning born of being underdogs, they laid their plans. Rugar and Ursula had a son together as well as Ursula and Harkwood's daughter; the elder of the two. The son was needed to carry the line, but the daughter... Well, a diplomatic marriage was possible, but they saw another possibility. She was still quite young, and there was time.

The girl was already tomboyish and a scamp as a child, with a reputation for sneaking around the old keep through passages only she knew of, and making mischief. Qualities they could use. The training began.

Years later, and after consultation with Oriana, the Estanes presented their _son_ Kurt to be squire and manservant to Prince Liam.

The king and queen knew the deception, or thought they did. They knew 'Kurt' was Kyria, a girl. They had seen Kyria's skills and were impressed. Disguised as a boy, for her protection, and for the protection of reputation, and for the simple fact that Liam would be more likely to listen to her that way.

And of course, the crafty Estanes wouldn't MIND if their daughter and the Prince took a shine to one another either. But even if not, they had a tie to the royal family's next generation. A weaker one than Oriana, but it was something they could work with...

As for Kyria, she plays the part dutifully for now, perhaps out of loyalty, perhaps out of an agenda of her own.


Human Rogue 1

Str 11 1
Dex 18 10 +2
Con 12 2
Int 13 3
Wis 12 2
Cha 12 2

BAB 0
HP 8+
Init +4

Fort +1
Ref +6
Will +1

Race
Bonus Feat
Bonus skill
Etc

Class
Trapfinding
Sneak attack 1d6

Feats
1 Point Blank Shot
B Combat Expertise

Skills 10
Acrobatics (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)
Bluff (Cha) +5 (1 + 1 cha + 3 class)
Disable Device (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)
Disguise (Cha) +5 (1 + 1 cha + 3 class)
Knowledge (local) (Int) +5 (1 + 1 int + 3 class)
Perception (Wis) +5 (1 + 1 wis + 3 class)
Perform (Cha) +5 (1 + 1 wis + 3 class)
Sense Motive (Wis) +5 (1 + 1 wis + 3 class)
Sleight of Hand (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)
Stealth (Dex) +8 (1 + 4 dex + 3 class)


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

Rereading the rules on Bluff and disguise...I think I'll have to drop the part about pretending to be a boy. That was largely just for RP fun anyway.

Will fix.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 10, 2012)

Are we to assume then that Kyria is minor nobility through marriage?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2012)

She's minor nobility by birth...her mom was married to a lord before she was married to her current husband, and Kyria is the result of that first marriage.

But her bio-father is dead now.

I'm revising my story so that Rugar didn't like having her around, and giving her away to be Liam's 'servant' was his solution. Then it was Liam's parents who decided that she should be trained to be sneaky and deadly and bodyguardy, not her parents.

Revision to be posted when I am not cross-eyed tired.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 12, 2012)

Other than Shayuri's equipment, it looks like we are pretty much ready to go then. I am sure that can get sorted out while we play the opening scenes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 12, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll get the IC thread up when I get home from work if we're ready.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2012)

Oops, yep. I'm good to go. 

Equipment will be pretty mundane. I'm thinking daggers and a shortbow. She'll focus on ranged combat until 2nd level when she can get Weapon Finesse.

I'll see if there's any kind of 'concealed' armor available at 1st level...if not, then I'll just bite the bullet and take leather until she can get wunna those mithril chain shirts. Mwah.


----------



## mazzoli (Jul 12, 2012)

IC thread is up here.


----------



## Insight (Jul 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, I need to drop from this game.  I need to pare down my PBP games right now and since this just started, I figure it would be easier now than down the road.

Thanks and good luck, everyone!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2012)

ACK!

We have lost our (Once and) Future King! 

HM


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 31, 2012)

If you open up for recruitment let me know, I'd be very interested in putting together a character. I've been looking for a pathfinder game to play in for a while.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey SelcSilverHand, how would you like to play a prince called Liam?     His player bailed and Prince Liam was the central character.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd be willing to run him, I did a mounted combat paladin for the Legacy of Fire AP not long ago and the Cavalier looks similar.

Edit: I saw there was some plotting for eliminating the prince during the melee, I'm fine with either route.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 12, 2012)

This was first edited into the OP. We could, alternatively, go with a fresh start as Shayuri has suggested in the IC thread, giving us a chance to retool. Depends on what any prospective DM would prefer to do, I think.

UPDATE: As it has now been just under a month since mazzoli, our original DM, has been seen, our party was hoping that there might be someone else ready to step up to the challenge of running this Kingmaker campaign. We already have an IC thread (http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/326415-pathfinder-mazzolis-kingmaker-ic.html) and an RG (http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/325805-pathfinder-mazzolis-kingmaker-rg.html), so other than the fact the the character who was the lynchpin of our party backstory bailed and needs to be either replaced, NPCed, or modified (we can run him if we have to), we are literally ready to go at Oleg's Trading Post. The remaining players, other than myself, are HolyMan, Deuce Traveler, Disposable Hero, and Shayuri.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

Let's not forget @SecSilverhand who may be willing to play our prince.

For the potential DM's out there, "Please, sir":


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2012)

try this: [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION], you want a challenge?


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2012)

I was interested when the call originally went out and I still am but I don't think that I have the time to do the game in the fashion that I would want to do the game.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm still around and would be willing to play him if needed, or a new character if you reboot the game.
I'll keep an eye out for potential DM's as well.


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 26, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 8, 2012)

I figure it is worth bumping this thread once more at least before giving up on it...


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 9, 2012)

Doh.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah, no kidding. Our enemies would tremble before the awesome power of our kingdom, reaching all across the Stolen Lands!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 13, 2012)

Did somebody here order a DM?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 13, 2012)

Sure did 

I'm still in.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 13, 2012)

I would be up to resuming my duties in this game.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2012)

Hee...I'd have to go look back at the rogue's gallery now. I don't even remember who my character was anymore. 

But yeah, I still want to try it.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2012)

Excellent, when I saw such an eminent collection of players assembled I could not resist. I believe I've gamed with nearly all of you at one time or another. 

I've played into kingmaker a good bit of the way through before the game went under, so I am somewhat familiar and have the whole A P now. What's the plan for the Prince character. Do you still have someone interested in taking over? How much of a restart do you want? I'm willing to start right where you left off if we have a Prince if you'll summarize the party planning/backstory for me. Or if you prefer you can tweak characters and we'll step back a bit. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I've looked over my barbarian and I'd have to say I have no clue where I was going with him. But like I said I'm still interested in playing him unless I've been replaced since I took my break.

As far as where to start I remember something about a village about to be attacked and we were setting things up for the attack. I can read through the IC and get my facts straight.

I will be re-working my barbarian I think and make him more barbarianish along with his picture I think.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2012)

My character's story is not dependent on the presence of the Prince in the party, so I am more than happy to go with whatever those of you who were connected decide. [MENTION=30016]SelcSilverhand[/MENTION] mentioned he was willing to play the character if we wanted to go ahead as is rather than reboot the game, in which case he was willing to play a new character.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 14, 2012)

Well here's the group and a bit of how they all fit in -

Prince Liam the Boastful - Prince soon to be king (human cavalier)

*Family:*

Brondelleon - half-brother of Prince Liam along as spiritual adviser and healer (half-elf druid)
Rhote Prinez the Discarded - half-brother of Prince Liam as it seems during their father's adventuring days he was a bit promiscuous  (tiefling wizard)

*Retainers*

Vesna "Pixie" Sirota - scout and guide (human ranger)
Jaux Rankor - bodyguard (human barbarian)
Kyria Estanes - spy (human rogue)

A well rounded group if we can get everyone to take up their reigns again and get someone to be the Prince

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 14, 2012)

My apologies for my hast in saying that I was going to re-work my character without first asking everyone if they were fine with it. I would simply be 'adjusting' some talents and scores around to make him more of a blunt object enforcer type. Also if I'm not mistaken our spy master actually was the original bodyguard for this game. Not that I wouldn't be up to the task but I think it would require a more extensive re-work to be fully equipped for the job.

So if no one has a problem with me Re-working my character I'll get started on it, maybe even post it before I get an answer in full, just to have him waiting if you guys say 'yes'.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2012)

Kyria was posing as Liam's servant, but was also tasked with keeping him safe, yeah. My sense of it is that this is less in the martial sense...though she'd constitute a last line of defense in that case too...and more of a 'make sure he doesn't do anything stupid, and notice incoming dangers that he doesn't' sense. But she's a bodyguard too. Just in a more pro-active sense. 

She was, as I recall, a member of a vassal House, essentially traded to Liam's family as a servant for some political sway and connections in court...


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 14, 2012)

I never really saw Jaux as a bodyguard but I can easily make him one by going from barbarian to fighter and focus on control.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2012)

Arr, well, I only hesitate because as a 1st level rogue, my ability to fight is pretty limited. 

It will be until 2nd level (if Pathfinder) or 3rd level (if not) and I can get Weapon Finesse. Then things start looking up for me. Until then, I'm only any good with ranged weapons.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2012)

Still no word on a player for Prince Liam the Boastful? 

Once we get sorted out I'll try to get you guys advanced to 2nd level as quickly as possible.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 14, 2012)

We could either wait for Selcsilverhand to get in the game or you can NPC him until he is able to take the reins of the prince.

In the meantime I'm going to get my fighter set up and ready to protect said prince.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd be willing to do that as if that is the consensus.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm still interested in taking over Liam. I will start reading up on Cavaliers. I'll be without internet until Monday but will catch up on this thread then!


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 14, 2012)

Once we have heard from @Deuce-Traveller then, I guess we will be good to go. We were basically at the point when we stopped before that we were ready to turn in and advance to the morning that the bandits are arriving. In the time it takes us to get that sorted out again in the IC thread I imagine everyone will have time to retool their characters if need be. Not like much happens here on the weekends anyway. So whenever Scotley wants to post the "bedtime montage" we can "get this thing on the game trail" again,  .


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2012)

Very good. I am studying the adventure and should be ready to re-start the action by midweek assuming all are ready by then. I'm going to assume you are all capable of preparing legal 1st level characters that meet the original criteria. If anyone would like me to look over their revised character just let me know.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 16, 2012)

*A few housekeeping details...*

I usually use attachments of simple excel files for maps, but unfortunately, the ability to attach files has not yet been restored. If you are all willing to share an email address I will email out maps until that functionality is restored. You can PM me your address. If ya'll have another system you'd prefer I'm willing to learn, but it may delay things a bit. 

Also, I'd like to know you preference on initiative. Some folks prefer to just do initiative in the order of posting once we determine if the players or the foes go first. Or we can roll at the start of combat and I'll organize your posts in initiative order after the face with the understanding that I may have to alter things somewhat if a previous action prevents your planned action. I'm comfortable with either approach.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 17, 2012)

Posting order for initiative works out really well in my experience for PbP. You don't have to edit your actions if someone's action later changes your decision and you don't have to wait for someone else to post first before your turn comes up.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2012)

I generally prefer to play by by individually rolled initiative as per the RAW, but I am fine with trying order of posting initiative. Should certainly speed things up somewhat at the very least.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 17, 2012)

It does seem to help to make actions in order of posting. I mainly wanted to get a decision up front, because it can devalue some feats and traits. Feel free to adjust your choices.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 17, 2012)

How do you determine each teams bonus to the initiative roll with this method if I may ask?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2012)

Excellent question. I've seen a rough party average used vs. an enemy average. I've also seen it done heavily modified by situation. In that case I don't there were even rolls in many situations. This is obviously going to be most important when sneak attacks come into play.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, we have +0, +2, +2, +3, +3, +4, I believe. When you say average though, do you mean you average the initiative bonuses and roll, or that you roll everyones' initiative separately and then average the sum of them all for each side? 

Something I have also been thinking at the moment, though I am not sure how to make an arithmetic rule that would produce the intuitive result in every situation, would be a sort of "majoritarian" system. The basic idea is that the side that goes first is the one whose majority of initiative scores are higher than the majority of the other team, even if the average is lower, strictly speaking. This is best illustrated by supposing on our side we have rolled something like: 20, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10. And their side has rolled: 11, 11. The average of the side with the one 20 and five 10s is 11 2/3, better than the side with the two 11s, but the 11s are better than five out of six of their opponents. So the 11s would be rewarded with going first.

In any case, I would think to that no matter how we do it if we are averaging out we might as well just let you roll all of our initiatives for us.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 18, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> How do you determine each teams bonus to the initiative roll with this method if I may ask?




I average the party's initiative and roll it then roll the average of the encounter's initiative. 
The way I looked at it, everyone that takes improved initiative or traits that have initiative bonuses still raises the average party initiative so there would still be that benefit. However rolling each person individually and averaging the totals would also work well. That may be a better option come to think about it. If you were facing an encounter with several different enemies both systems work since they will have comparable averages. If you face a single enemy with a high dex/initiative then the advantage goes to the enemy since his "average" will be higher for the roll.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 18, 2012)

I had thought averaging the bonus to +2 and rolling once would be most interesting. If I roll six times and then average won't that tend to flatten out the results over time? It has been a while since I took statistics, but I would think you'll get a more even distribution rolling once per encounter. I also expect to use some situational mods. If it doesn't work for ya'll in practice we can always make a change.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 18, 2012)

I am not sure abut flattening... Here is an example I just rolled for six character versus eight enemies of irrelevant nature with a +1 initiative bonus.

Us: 7, 18, 17, 22, 6, 10, Avg 13 1/3. Them: 11, 12, 14, 9, 2, 14, 10, 11, Avg 10.375. One roll each is 9 vs 11. Majoritarian is them.

Us: 1, 11, 22, 15, 10, 6, Avg. 10.83->. Them: 8, 2, 3, 12, 18, 14, 12, 15, Avg. 10.5. One roll each is 1 vs 8. Majoritarian is them.

Us: 18, 8, 4, 20, 10, 8, Avg. 11 1/3. Them: 12, 21, 13, 3, 6, 9, 8, 12, Avg. 10.5. One roll each is 18 vs 12. Majoritarian is them.

Us: 6, 11, 20, 22, 14, 17, Avg. 15. Them: 2, 12, 18, 16, 9, 21, 16, 14, Avg. 13.5. One roll each is 6 vs. 2. Majoritarian is us? 

So by roll average we would win four. On bonus average we would win two. And on majoritarian we would win one, with those rolls.

I think the lesson here may definitely be: Do not do roll for everyone and then average it, hehehe... That definitely seems to flatten the math. I am not sure if those numbers suggest majoritarian favours the side with more people, or if it was just a fluke that they won that way. I guess bonus averaging is probably the simple solution then. And does not involve a ton of adding, heheh...


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Dec 22, 2012)

Not sure where you want him for the ambush, but Liam could either be inside with everyone or possibly mounted and lying in wait between A11 on the map and the outside wall.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm still waiting on a couple of emails so I can send I maps, but I decided we might as well get something going in the main thread. I realize posting will be slow over the holidays. Join in when you can.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 24, 2012)

Arr, been trying to reconnect with this character. Sorry for the delay. 

I'd only just finished making her, and the game stalled...and then a ginormous break...so I don't really remember where I was going with her...


----------



## Disposable Hero (Dec 25, 2012)

Well another Christmas with the mother-in-law down and now it is time to focus on some games. I'll finish Jaux up asap.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Arr, been trying to reconnect with this character. Sorry for the delay.
> 
> I'd only just finished making her, and the game stalled...and then a ginormous break...so I don't really remember where I was going with her...




If you can't get it together with this one there is still time to cobble up a fresh concept.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2012)

Disposable Hero said:


> Well another Christmas with the mother-in-law down and now it is time to focus on some games. I'll finish Jaux up asap.




Excellent! I'm trying to get my daughter married off Saturday, so my posting will be somewhat limited until next week.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2012)

*Map test*

Heard attachments were working again. This is only a test. If this were an actual map you'd have been instructed to position  your characters, but this is only a test of the posting system.


----------



## Kaodi (Dec 26, 2012)

I suppose I should edit the thread name again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 27, 2012)

Wait, what?  We have a referee now?  Wow!


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Wait, what?  We have a referee now?  Wow!




Yeah this old elf who looked more like an overgrown gnome in a red suit threw me in a sack, chucked me in the back of some sort of flying contraption and hauled me half way around the world, shoved me down a chimney and left me under a tree a recently harvested fir tree. Darnedest thing. So, as long as I'm here might as well run a game.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2013)

Anybody heard from  [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=6693285]Disposable Hero[/MENTION] lately? 

I would like to get a final count on the party so we can move on.


----------



## Axios (Jan 7, 2013)

I could offer my services if another player is needed. I could use another game beyond that of the LPF group. Maybe a paladin or inquisitor. Just let me know.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jan 7, 2013)

My apologies all. My harddrive is failing and I'm finding it troublesome and at times impossible to do anything of my laptop. I will have to withdraw from this game. Besides it seems you have a willing and ready player. Again my apologies and happy gaming.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2013)

Argh...that must be super-frustrating! Hope you can resolve that soon and not lose data.


----------



## Axios (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea that is a bummer. When my harddrive went out on my desktop several years back it was sudden and a pain to re-install all of my games and various other programs. 

If I'm accepted into the game I can get the character up and running in the next hour or two. Just need a thumbs up before I do so.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2013)

Disposable Hero said:


> My apologies all. My harddrive is failing and I'm finding it troublesome and at times impossible to do anything of my laptop. I will have to withdraw from this game. Besides it seems you have a willing and ready player. Again my apologies and happy gaming.




Thanks for the heads up. You will will be welcome to return should you choose. Good luck with the drive. I'm hearing a lot of good stuff about the performance of hybrid ssd drives if you have to buy a new one. They don't cost much more than standard drives, but give a nice boost to boot up times and responsiveness.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 7, 2013)

Axios said:


> I could offer my services if another player is needed. I could use another game beyond that of the LPF group. Maybe a paladin or inquisitor. Just let me know.




It does appear that we have an opening. The other players have been waiting quite some time to get this thing moving, so make haste. Here are the in character and rogue's gallery links. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?326415-Pathfinder-mazzoli-s-Kingmaker-IC

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?325805-Pathfinder-mazzoli-s-Kingmaker-RG


----------



## Axios (Jan 7, 2013)

Will do. Also I'll submit my email address to you as well.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel for you, man. My computer nearly imploded on New Year's Day and I had not backed up my files. Fortunately for me I was able to get it working again (for now; first thing I did was backup everything). I hope your issues are resolved favourably.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 8, 2013)

I was just looking at the Rogues' Gallery because I was curious about Axios' new character and I discovered that we seem to have a bit of a mixup with ability scores. Jaux (no longer in the game) and Prince Liam (now Selc's character), and now Grayson seem to have been built with 25 pts, while Pixie, Brondellion, Rhote, and Kyria are built with 20 pts, which is what seemed to be the more consensus level. This is not particularly difficult to change, in any case, but it is something that needed to be pointed out before we actually hit combat.


----------



## Axios (Jan 8, 2013)

Problem fixed.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> I was just looking at the Rogues' Gallery because I was curious about Axios' new character and I discovered that we seem to have a bit of a mixup with ability scores. Jaux (no longer in the game) and Prince Liam (now Selc's character), and now Grayson seem to have been built with 25 pts, while Pixie, Brondellion, Rhote, and Kyria are built with 20 pts, which is what seemed to be the more consensus level. This is not particularly difficult to change, in any case, but it is something that needed to be pointed out before we actually hit combat.




Yeah, re-reading the OOC thread, the consensus back in July seems to have been 20 point buy.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 8, 2013)

Grayson looks pretty good. Some of your calculation still include a dex bonus you no longer have, but otherwise fit for duty. I'm having a week from hell, but want to get moving again in the next day or so. The original hook for this adventure is that our Prince has a charter to pacify the wild lands here abouts. The other characters are in someway tied to the prince either through service or illegitimate half sibling status or both. How can we work Grayson in? We can assume he was always along with the others and is at the trading post.


----------



## Axios (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll get the calculations corrected. As far as to if I was with the group from the get go or if I'm in the Inn. Personally I was thinking of being hired on from the get go but I'm open to anything. Now for the explanation of why I just showed my face could be that I was simply running late, killed some bandits in my travels or such, and walk into the Inn just before the group goes to sleep for the night.

Grayson's background is simply that he wants to help reclaim the Stolen Lands and bring justice to the bandits in the territory. Along with trying to bring civilization to the savage lands, being a paladin of Abadar and all.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 9, 2013)

Perhaps we could just say your were occupied with your own thoughts and did not feel the need to add anything to the conversation when we reached the Fort. 

Or we could pretend you have taken the place of Jaux in our minds and that you said things with similar effect to what he said.

Whichever is fastest is best though I think. I just want to get to the part where we kill things are take their stuff,  . (Well, what I really want to get to is the city building, but that is a _long_ ways off in the future at this point, given the speed of most PbP games.)


----------



## Axios (Jan 9, 2013)

I think I'll go with the Jaux replacement idea, seems to be the easiest of the options. I'll look over Grayson and make sure everything is good to go.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 9, 2013)

You know, what is really sad is we are probably not going to get to kingdom building for like a year and a half at _least_ and I already have a plan to cover the entire initial building phase, hehehe...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> You know, what is really sad is we are probably not going to get to kingdom building for like a year and a half at _least_ and I already have a plan to cover the entire initial building phase, hehehe...




Sounds like motivation to get some posts up!


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 10, 2013)

I probably did not help my ability to move things along by having my character go off to sulk/sleep alone, hahaha...


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 13, 2013)

So, uh, non-spoilery question about the future here fr you guys: When the time comes, are we going to be building our kingdom the logical roleplaying way or the mathematically advantageous way?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2013)

Ideally a happy medium can be found.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2013)

As you build you kingdom keep in mind what Tolkien wrote on the subject--It does not do to leave a live dragon out of your calculations, if you live near him.

At least a little roleplaying will have to figure in.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2013)

As you build you kingdom keep in mind what Tolkien wrote on the subject--It does not do to leave a live dragon out of your calculations, if you live near him.

At least a little roleplaying will have to figure in.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2013)

Damn, double post I see. Anyway, still no word from Holy Man, so I guess he's found a higher calling. I'm pretty much ready to get the action going, but I see from the top note that we are expecting an outage today or tomorrow while a new server goes in. It suggests things will be dark, for most of day. I expect that is based on an optimistic projection. Historically, these things tend to take 2-3 days. I hope we'll be ready to roll by Saturday. I am eager to see you guys in action.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 16, 2013)

I was kind of thinking we would just NPC Brondelleon for the moment. HolyMan had a long absence before, but he came back. I am confident he will come back this time too. Shayuri could probably suggest a starting position for Brondelleon that would fit with Kyria's plan.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2013)

I am willing to wait if you are.


----------



## Kaodi (Jan 21, 2013)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2013)

Yep! Sorry...I was planning on having a lot more time this weekend. Then things happened and that time went away.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2013)

It appears that the new server is up and running well. Let's get this game moving!


----------



## Kaodi (Feb 18, 2013)

So, what is going on with you,  [MENTION=6705220]Red Knight[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry been focused on Leif's game. I'm up for jumping in the game for sure but not taking over a character. It may sound a little weird but I don't feel comfortable with it but I could read about the connection and possibly tie whatever character I would create in with the other PC you mentioned.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 19, 2013)

Do some reading and see what sounds good to you. I understand you are working on another character just now.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 19, 2013)

I've done some and I know your fighting the bandits at the start of the game. I'll look over the current active players and see what you have currently. I just have some finishing touches on the ranger for Leif's game and then my animal companion to go.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 22, 2013)

So I have some 'downtime' since Leif's game will not launch for several  days, most likely, which is not a problem for me. I have two ideas for a  character if you'll still have me. The first is following in lines of  your paladin player but taking on a ranged aspect maybe. The other is  either a zen archer or heavy hitting melee monk type.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know how much you know about Kingmaker, but basic idea of the adventure path is clearing land in some unclaimed territory and setting up your own kingdom over time. Any of those characters are fine by me. Do note that we are losing our Paladin and Druid. So there is a bit of hole in the Divine area.


----------



## Red Knight (Feb 22, 2013)

You sir are twisting my arm *shakes fist free*! Hehe, not a problem man. I just found a hungry ghost monk/master of many styles build that looks really awesome but I'll pick up the divine slack.

*Edit: I'll play a paladin similar to the one already in play, oathbound and all. He'll sport a take no prisoners kind of attitude.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2013)

How are things coming along,  [MENTION=6705220]Red Knight[/MENTION]? We are about to set out from "home base" into the wilderness. Would be a good time for you to get in.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll get something together today through tomorrow. I've had a pretty bad week, actually bad is an understatement.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2013)

Bad is certainly no good. Sorry to hear things have been tough.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 4, 2013)

I was originally going with a paladin but I'm thinking cleric would be just as good if not better due to the versatile nature of the class.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 4, 2013)

I will certainly not be one to begrudge having someone who can fight and heal,  . That means too that it will be safe for Brondelleon, our absent druid, to fade into the background until such a time as HolyMan sees fit to return.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2013)

I love Clerics. In Pathfinder you have lots of options. Sorry to hear about your week. Hope this is a better one!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2013)

Red Knight's Cleric looks to be perhaps 70% complete as of this morning. I went ahead and posted with the assumption that everyone is moving south on the trail of the bandits. 

We have to decide what to do about Brondelleon/Holy Man. We also need to be thinking about how the Cleric will be joining the group. I am content to just write him into the story as if he's always been there, but if anyone is uncomfortable with that speak now and we'll considered alternatives. 

The group is now
Sec Silverhand playing Prince Liam the Bostful Human Cavalier
Kaodi playing Vesna "Pixie" Sirota Human Skirmisher Ranger
Duece Traveler playing Rhote Prinez the Discarded Tiefling Fire Elementalist Wizard
Shayuri playing Kyria Estanes Human Rogue
Red Knight soon to be playing an as yet unnamed Human Cleric

That makes for pretty much the standard party going back to 1e a couple of warriors, a wizard, a rogue and a cleric. Doesn't get much better than that as far as my job as DM is concerned. 

MIA are the original DM, Mazzoli, the original player of Prince Liam, Insight, Jaux Rankor Human Fighter, by Disposable Hero, Grayson Half-elf Paladin by Axios, and Brondelleon Half-elf Druid by Holy Man. Many of these characters had ties to other characters that should be addressed. At this point I have not written either Grayson or Brondelleon out of the story. How do we want to handle that? Did they stay behind to protect Oleg and Svetlana? Leaving them nearby should they ask to return to the game. Did they get news from home that required them to leave immediately? Do we just let them fade quietly into the background? 

Each character who participated in the brief battle against the bandits at Oleg's trading post gets 101 exp. 

The module assumes you also get 100 exp for each hex on the map you fully explore (takes 1 or two days depending on the terrain. Just riding through doesn't count. I will however give you credit for the hex around the trading post. So that's another 20 exp each for the five active players.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 8, 2013)

Defending the trading post would be good options for our missing players. Our actions could have repercussions for them if we fail and having a way to protect them or get them safely away would be nice.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 8, 2013)

I do not recall how developed Brondelleon's background was. I think perhaps we could say he was off-put by the raw violence of the battle of the bandits and decided he would stay behind to gather himself and watch out for the Levetons. I think it would be better if he stayed on as an NPC. Even if HolyMan does not reappear Brondelleon could be quite useful later in other phases of the campaign. As for Grayson, if Axios does not reappear I think he should just fade away.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, Axios has not been active in just over 3 weeks. PBP and EN World isn't for everyone. 

Holy Man has a much longer track record here and we can hope for a reappearance. He didn't actually post a background in the RG for Brondelleon, which leaves things pretty open for us. I'm good with keeping him around as an npc if that is the consensus. A Druid could certainly come in handy later.

I believe Red Knight will be joining us shortly. He got some bad news that is slowing him down right now.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll get my cleric up and running for sure this weekend and hopefully get in on the action by weekends end. I was thinking of making him a freedom fighter of sorts, trying to liberate any captive peoples of the territory. So just FYI if there comes a time when slavers can be killed he will want and strongly advise, he is a cleric after all and very very wise, to remove the threat of slavers, but not be a dick about it.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I may keep a running tally of what gear we have collected here for a moment until we figure out exactly who is keeping all of it. Also, while Brondelleon was technically in the fight can we count it as five PCs, what we have now, and each take 80 XP for it, putting us all at 100 total?

```
65 gp + 150 gp (sold gear)
4 Riding Horses
Happs' Composite Longbow [+2 Str]
Quiver w/20 Arrows
2 Alchemist's Fire
Silver Stag Amulet (20 gp) - Liam
10 Standard Rations
23 Trail Rations
5 Waterskins + Assorted Beverages
2 Campfires
2 Torches
7 Blankets
```


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2013)

My intention was that everyone but Red Knight have 121 and Red Knight have 20. That doesn't seem like an unfair burden on him. Were you suggesting I just go ahead and keep you all at 100 to share. Very generous if all agree. I'll round up to 101. 

Busy day today so won't post again until tomorrow except maybe to check in from my phone.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll get my cleric finished today. I apologize for my tardiness on getting him in the fight but both Scotley and Kaodi know what has happened recently, which has gotten worse. He'll be up and ready to go tonight some time. Thank you again guys for your patience.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, no need to thank us, Red Knight. It is no problem at all.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2013)

Looking at your cleric's stats I think he is going to be quite a formidable addition to the party.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2013)

Kaodi said:


> Looking at your cleric's stats I think he is going to be quite a formidable addition to the party.




Indeed, he's off to a good start. Kobold radish farmers don't stand a chance against him.


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 15, 2013)

My cleric is ready, crunch wise, for play.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 15, 2013)

You can probably roll initiative then. As long as he has crunch and a name he is good to go for the present situation.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep bring him on.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay gang. I have a new found superpower. As a supporter of the ENWorld Kickstarter of sufficient generosity I have not only earned the shiny new 'defender of the breach' badge under my avatar, but also the ability to open and close game threads I start as well as edit and delete not only my posts but yours as well. Muhhahahahahahah. 

Anyway, the threads for this game were started by Mazzoli as I was not the first DM for the game. If there are no objections I'd like to open some new threads and move the game over to them so that I can use this wondrous gift should the need arise. I promise to only use my powers for good like a proper superhero. If nobody objects I shall do this in a couple of days. I will give you a little time to chime in.

You can read about said power here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...uot-Kickstarter-Backer-How-to-use-your-reward!


----------



## Red Knight (Mar 22, 2013)

I have no problems with it at all.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 23, 2013)

Fine with me. It was inevitable.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, that works. We should make it our own.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2013)

Expect new threads once the current Kobold matter is resolved.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 3, 2013)

Anyone else that wants to chime on in the fate of the kobolds is welcome to do so. Otherwise we can probably shelve the debate for now and move on to questioning them regarding bandits.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying to frame the situation from Kyria's perspective.

On the one hand, the ruthlessly pragmatic solution is pretty simple: leave no survivors and frame the bandits for the massacre. 

It might be a little evil for Kyria to just come right out and say though. I'm not sure she's that ruthless.

Then again...it kind of fits...

Or we could spare them and still try to make them think we're bandits. One armed human is probably as good as another to them. We can just make mention of getting 'back to the camp' and ride off in that direction, and let the survivors do the math...


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 4, 2013)

I think the operative question is: Who exactly are we trying to hide it from? Even here in the Greenbelt civilized folks are few and far between. It is probably not going to be a big deal if the local hunters even know we offed some kobolds in the vicinity: likely they think that the kobolds are pests that ought to be exterminated anyway. 

I apologize if Pixie seems a little _too_ cavalier with her handling of the situation. I do not intend to make anything seem gratuitously violent. But her attitude is definitely not the cosmopolitan one: kobolds are not real "people" for her, at least not at the moment.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 4, 2013)

We'd be trying to hide it from other kobolds, hoping to prevent them from retaliating and beginning a cycle of violence.

There's a good chance I'm overthinking this.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Apr 7, 2013)

If we want to save them there may be time to stabilize both. Liam would be above lying to creatures that he thinks of as evil monsters. However if we want to save them his pride would allow for that. A sort of "See how easy we defeated you. Take your wounded back and tell them that law and order have come to this land". So if we want them alive, use that angle. Otherwise he will want to question them about bandits before finishing the other two.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2013)

I will be traveling this weekend to compete in my other favorite game (Bridge) and I will not be posting until early next week. Sorry for the delay. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay gang, at long last we are getting new threads for this game. Please check in at the in IC and OOC threads. 

IC Thread

OOC Thread

RG

Previous IC Thread


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

This thread is now closed.


----------

